# newbie looking at the 3000 series (i.e. help) :)



## Parmedius (May 7, 2007)

Hello, new guy here so bear with me.

My father has 103 acres in eastern NC and wants to get a tractor to maintain portions of the land. He has been looking at the 3000 series. He wants to use it for primarily 3 things, mowing areas of rough grass, maintenance of gravel roads (scraping), and some small earth moving (placing culverts and the like under the roads / digging ditches to prevent water erosion).

The attachments he is looking at are (1) a light duty rotary cutter (2) a standard duty rear blade (3) a FEL and (4) a backhoe.

I was wondering if you guys could give me any guidance as to which model, within the 3000 series (unless you think we are off track with that), would best suit his needs. Neither of us have any experience with tractors or heavy machinery (read newbie) so ease of use would be important.

I hope that provides you with enough information. if you have any questions please let me know.

Thank you all in advance.

-justin


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Parmedium,

First, welcome to the forum! For 103 acres, I might be looking a little bigger if you can tolerate the larger footprint. I also would be thinking MX and not LX on the rotary cutter. The hydrostatic drives in the 3x20 and 4x20 make operation as easy as an automatic transmission in a car, and make loader work much more productive. I would also at least look at the 5xxx series tractors; although they don't come with hydrostatic transmissions, they are larger and might be the ticket with larger rotary cutters. BTW, how many acres will you be cutting?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Parmedius, let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well! 

I would echo JDF's comments. The 3000 or 4000 series tractors are light duty machine not designed for rough use. With transmission cases, and final drive axles made from cast aluminum, they do indeed have their limits. For very occasional use with a hoe and other limited uses with the impliments you specified, they do fine but they are NOT ag tractors. 

I would definitely have a good look at the 5000, 5003, and 5005 series machines for the uses you have in mind. The 5105 is a very versital machine with 4WD available. This would make a good alround tractor. The 5103 is another great choice is 4WD is not a requirement. If you want a power reverser, one of the 5000 Twenty-five series machines are what you want.


----------



## Parmedius (May 7, 2007)

*Thanks guys*

The 103 acres is pretty mountainous (so 4WD is a must) and 90% forest so the amount of cutting / bush hogging is probably under 10 acres of open areas and road sides etc. (I'm not to good at judging acreage by sight, but it should give you an idea). I apologize, I should have specified that before. My father had a friend tell him that in order to do any road scraping you needed at lease 30 HP. Thats how we landed on the 3000 series. I'll let him know that the 3000 might be a little light for our needs. Any other suggestions you have would be greatly apreciated. 

Thank you again!!

-Justin


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

An option you might consider is to hire the little jobs out. As little as you describe you would need a tractor you could hire someone to do the work for you. Ill bet you could have the 10 acres bushhogged and the culverts placed and roads maintained for many many yrs for what a new tractor and attachments are going to cost you.


----------



## Parmedius (May 7, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

Well my Dad got the 3520, he's a DIY kinda a guy and would rather have the satisfaction of doing things himself. Thanks to those that replied, I'm sure I'll be back to pick your brains again. I'll post pictures when its delivered. Thanks again

-justin


----------

